# Transformers 3



## enterthephil (20. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin ja ein großer Fan der ersten beiden Teile und hab hier eine News die zwar etwas älter ist aber lust auf Mehr macht!

Auch wenn man wieder keine anspruchsvolle schauspielerische Leistung erwarten darf, wird es aber alle mal wieder kräftigst krachen im Kino 

Ich für meinen Teil, freue mich sehr auf diesen Film!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*16. Dezember 2009: News zu TRANSFORMERS 3*

 Wie Kino.de berichtet, gibt es bereits eine grobe Drehbuchübersicht  für den Film. Darin sieht es wieder eher nach der nächsten  Materialschlacht aus als nach feinsinniger Charakterstudie.
Im Mittelpunkt steht erneut der Konflikt zwischen Autobots und den  Deceptions. Während einer gigantischen Schlacht im All werden die  verfeindeten Parteien geradewegs in das Jahr 1982 zurückgebeamt.Starscream tötet den Megatron der Gegenwart, um seinen  Masterplan umsetzen zu können. Ihm gelingt es, All Spark vom “Hoover  Damm” zu retten, aber dabei schlägt der Versuch fehl, den im Damm  eingefrorenen alten Megatron über die Klinge springen zu lassen.
In der Zwischenzeit macht Sam seiner Mikalea einen Antrag und wird von  seinem Großvater auf der Suche nach dem Schlüssel für “Vector Sigma”  unterstützt.​Alles klar?? Damit dürfte es Michael Bay erneut ordentlich krachen  lassen! Und die Hoffnung bleibt, dass sich durch die Zeitsprünge  vielleicht doch die Gelegenheit ergibt, ein bisschen mehr Geschichte “zu  erzählen”, als nur Blechteile um die Ohren der Kinobesucher fliegen zu  lassen…

Hier der Link dazu  klick klack


-------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Es gibt wieder Neuigkeiten....*

(23. März 2010)
Schon  nächsten Monat beginnen die ersten Dreharbeiten zu *Transformers 3*.  Da verwundert es nicht, dass Regisseur Michael Bay  nun seine Besetzungsliste veröffentlicht. Neben Shia LaBeouf und  Megan Fox sind darauf auch John Malkovich,  Ken Jeong und Frances McDormand vermerkt. McDormand wird eine  Direktorin des nationalen Geheimdienstes darstellen und Malkovich darf  sich als Chef von LaBeouf versuchen. Für die Dreharbeiten sollten alle  Darsteller einen gültigen Reisepass bereit halten, denn sie werden dafür  nach Los Angeles, Chicago, Washington, Florida, Texas, Afrika, Moskau  und China reisen. Das Drehbuch stammt von Ehren Kruger, doch Details  werden streng unter Verschluss gehalten. Anders als die ersten beiden  Streifen, soll der dritte Teil jedoch in 3D in die Kinos kommen. 

Quelle

Also ich kann mir J. Malkovich schlecht in dieser Rolle vorstellen aber lass mich gern eines Guten belehren.
Die Schauplätzte/Drehplätze hingegen klingen interessant....naja warten wirs ab. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

19.07.2010

Hier ein paar erste Videos vom Set 

transformers-3


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

Also die ersten beiden Teile waren ja schon pure "Hirn zu - Augen auf"-Filme, deswegen wird der dritte Teil wahrscheinlich auch nur ein anspruchsloses Mainstream-Leinwandexplosions-Machwerk sein - typische Bay/Bruckheimer-Produktionen halt, spezialisiert auf maximales Feuerwerk mit möglichst vielen Zuschauerködern bei minimalem Anspruch.


----------



## enterthephil (20. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also die ersten beiden Teile waren ja schon pure "Hirn zu - Augen auf"-Filme, deswegen wird der dritte Teil wahrscheinlich auch nur ein anspruchsloses Mainstream-Leinwandexplosions-Machwerk sein - typische Bay/Bruckheimer-Produktionen halt, spezialisiert auf maximales Feuerwerk mit möglichst vielen Zuschauerködern bei minimalem Anspruch.



Es soll Leute geben, die sowas mögen  und nur weil ein Film in manschen Augen anspruchslos ist, ist ja nicht gleich der Mensch an sich anspruchslos...

Wie wärs wenn du auch mal "Hirn zu - Augen auf" machst, vielleicht gefällt dir der/die Film(e) dir ja


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

Das hat zuletzt gut bei _Independence Day _funktioniert, aber heute lege ich Wert auf Inhalt, Kern und Anspruch - Effekte sind natürlich nach wie vor eindrucksvoll und in hoher Qualität erwünscht, aber zweitrangig.


----------



## feivel (20. März 2010)

mal ab zu kann mans gucken..aber mehr nicht


----------



## Sash (20. März 2010)

ach die filme sind geil, und megan auch. scheiß auf handlung, wenn ihr megan in der kiste hättet würdet ihr garantiert auch nicht über shakespear mit ihr diskutieren.


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

Auf so eine IQ-Schleuder wie Megan Fox kann ich gerne verzichten - woher will ich bitte wissen, ob an der alles echt ist?


----------



## Sash (20. März 2010)

du denkst eindeutig zuviel.. lass dich mal wieder flachlegen.. hrhr...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (20. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf so eine IQ-Schleuder wie Megan Fox kann ich gerne verzichten...



kennst du sie persönlich?
kommt mir nämlich so vor...


----------



## Two-Face (20. März 2010)

Uhh, hab ich anscheinend wieder zu tief zum Schlag ausgeholt.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. März 2010)

Ja, das ist auf dauer ungesund wie du weißt.

Ich mag Aktion, weshalb ich mir TF3 auf jeden Fall im Kino ansehen werde, so wie TF und TFDR.
Zugegeben, die Story könnte etwas tiefgreifener sein, aber sonst kann ich an den Filmen nicht wirklich viel aussetzen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. März 2010)

Also ich freue mich auch darauf. Aber die Effekte bitte wieder in Top Qualität und die BluRay will ich dann mit einem Deutschen HD Ton, der seine Vorgänger überholt. Mega Fette Explosionen, eine superheiße Megan Fox und ein Bombastsound und die BluRay ist gekauft. 

Teil 1 und 2 habe ich mal mit Kumpels hintereinander geguckt. Danach waren wir der Meinung, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt ein dritter Teil zu langweilig wäre. Denn irgendwann stumpfen die Effekte ab, aber ab und zu mal ist es einfach geil .


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

Beim ersten und zweiten Teil hintereinander wird man ja schon rammdösig , zumal der Subwoofer beim zweiten Teil schon nah daran ist selbstmord zu begehen weil dem die Membran anschlägt bei mir .


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. März 2010)

Bei welcher Szene (Minute) wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## nfsgame (21. März 2010)

So ziemlich gegen schluss, so um den Dreh wenn die die Signalrakete abfeuern.


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (21. März 2010)

Also was für Explosions-Fanaten. Ich bin gleicher Meinung wie Two-Face.......es braucht ne gescheide Story. Natürlich is Megan sexy aber trotzdem ist für mich Transformers nur ein "Einmal-sehen-reicht-Film" für mich, im Gegensatz zu Never Back Down (6 mal gesehen)

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. März 2010)

Die ersten beiden Filme fand ich nicht schlecht, aber für nen 3 Teil brauchen die eine bessere Story. Das ändert ach nicht das Megan sexy ist, dazu gehört etwas mehr.


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. März 2010)

Vielleicht werden wir ja alle überrascht und der Film hat eine Mega tiefsinnige und Wendungsreiche Story


----------



## Marquis (22. März 2010)

Tut mir leid, ich kann nicht anders: Megan Fox: Sie braucht ein Daumen-Double - BUNTE

Aber ein schönen Hintern hat sie


----------



## Hugo78 (22. März 2010)

Ein eventuelles TF 3 werd ich mir sicherlich auch einmal anschauen müssen, aber nicht aus eigenem Antrieb. 

Die ersten beiden Teile waren wirklich nur Popcorn Kino, da hat Megan auch nix retten können.
Aber vielleicht spielen in Teil 3 dann ja neben Megan Fox noch Jessica Alba, Angelina Jolie und Mila Kunis mit.
Dann wärs ein Blick wert.


----------



## Chrno (22. März 2010)

Wer in solche Action Filme geht und dann Story erwartet, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## enterthephil (1. April 2010)

*AW: Transformers 3 - Update 01.04.2010*

es gibt "Neuigkeiten"


----------



## nfsgame (1. April 2010)

*AW: Transformers 3 - Update 01.04.2010*

April, April^^

Wenn ich das schon lese "Update 01.04.2010" .


----------



## enterthephil (1. April 2010)

*AW: Transformers 3 - Update 01.04.2010*

toller Kommentar! Wenns dich net interessiert dann .............Leute gibts


----------



## Raikoon (1. April 2010)

*AW: Transformers 3 - Update 01.04.2010*

der Film wird einfach der Hammer (:


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Transformers 3 - Update 01.04.2010*

Teil 3 *ohne* Megan Fox: Megan Fox verlässt "Transformers 3"


----------



## enterthephil (21. Juli 2010)

Neuen Link in den Startpost eingefügt.


----------



## keendeen (21. August 2010)

megan fox war ganz geil ok. die neue, das victoria secret model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley ist aber um einiges geiler!! *frischfleisch*


----------



## boss3D (22. August 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> die neue, das victoria secret model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley ist aber um einiges geiler!! *frischfleisch*


Absolut nicht ... 

Ohne sexy Foxy ist Transformers einfach nicht Transformers! Ich finde es total schade, dass sie gegangen wurde.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## keendeen (22. August 2010)

megan fox ist ne arogante abgehobene zicke die vom gesamten filmteam gehasst wurde und die es sich mit michael bay dem regisseur ordentlich verscherzt hat.


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> megan fox ist ne arogante abgehobene zicke die  vom gesamten filmteam gehasst wurde und die es sich mit michael bay dem  regisseur ordentlich verscherzt hat.


So, wie ich das sehe, gibt es da genau 2 Versionen der Geschichte. Die von Michael Bay und die von Megan Fox. Welche man nun glaubt, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Auf jeden Fall wird sie für mich in Transformers unersetzlich bleiben, egal, wie gut Rosie Huntington-Whiteley ihre Rolle spielen wird. Transformers ist mit Megan Fox entstanden. Ohne sie ist das so, als würden plötzlich sämtliche Mercedes ohne den Stern am Kühlergrill gebaut werden ...

Megan Fox ist eines der Markenzeichen von Transformers, egal für wie gut, oder schlecht man ihre schauspielerischen Leistungen halten mag.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## keendeen (23. August 2010)

hätte man jezt Shia LaBeouf ersetzt okay das wär echt kacke gewesen. aber mit den streitigkeiten die es gab ist es fakt das megan fox sich wie ne diva aufgeführt hat und das sie in öffentlichen interviews schlecht über transformers geredet hat ist auch fakt. die ist einfach total undankbar und glaubt jetzt die wär die allergeilste. die filmcrew hat sich in einem offenen brief für dafür ausgesprochen megan fox zu feuern da ihr verhalten nicht tragbar ist. erst monate danch kam dann mega fox mit der version an sie sei die jenige die nicht mehr will.
bei james bond gibts auch immer nen anderes bond girl. und glaubt mir rosie wird alle vom hocker hauen!


----------



## boss3D (23. August 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> aber mit den streitigkeiten die es gab ist es fakt das megan fox sich wie ne diva aufgeführt hat


Nur weil das Michael Bay über seinen Sprecher verlautbaren ließ, soll das Fakt sein? 


keendeen schrieb:


> und das sie in öffentlichen interviews schlecht über transformers geredet hat ist auch fakt.


Da hätte ich jetzt aber gerne einen Link, oder zumindest eine Quellenangabe!


keendeen schrieb:


> die ist einfach total undankbar und glaubt jetzt die wär die allergeilste.


Oder sie hat tatsächlich einfach nur die Wahrheit gesagt, was ja für Michael Bay sehr schlechte Publicity wäre ...


keendeen schrieb:


> bei james bond gibts auch immer nen anderes bond girl.


Ja, aber das kann man trotzdem absolut nicht vergleichen. Beispielsweise stirbt ja Vesper Lynd in Casino Royal, also konnte man die gar nicht "weiterverwenden", ganz im Gegensatz zu Mikaela Banes.


keendeen schrieb:


> und glaubt mir rosie wird alle vom hocker hauen!


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Die ist alleine schon optisch überhaupt nicht meine Fall. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## slayerdaniel (23. August 2010)

Finde es auch sehr gut, dass Megan Fox ersetzt wurde. Sie sieht absolut nicht mehr hübsch aus, hat zu viel an sich rumnschnibbeln lassen, schaut euch doch mal den Vergleich an:

Megan Fox: 7 Mal operiert ? in 4 Jahren! - top.de

Was kann man daran noch schön finden? Die Lippen, die Wangen, bah...sowas künstliches, unnatürliches...ich freue mich auf den Megan Fox Ersatz...hoffe die ist halbwegs natürlich


----------



## Sash (23. August 2010)

ja, die megan, die war mal geil. betonung auf war...


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2010)

^^ Wenn schon eine neue, dann zumindest eine mit ernsthaft hervorragenden schauspielerischen Leistungen und Charisma; nicht so ein möchte-gern-Model. 

Bridget Regan, Jessica Marais, Katrina Law, Tabrett Bethell ... das wären die richtigen Mädels gewesen!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## slayerdaniel (28. August 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Wenn schon eine neue, dann zumindest eine mit ernsthaft hervorragenden schauspielerischen Leistungen und Charisma; nicht so ein möchte-gern-Model.



Da Megan Fox ja mit schauspielerischen Leistungen geglänzt hat?


----------



## boss3D (28. August 2010)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Da Megan Fox ja mit schauspielerischen Leistungen geglänzt hat?


Habe ich das wo behauptet? 

Btw: So schlecht, wie alle tun, habe ich sie wirklich nicht gefunden ...
_
PS: Emily Foxler wäre auch eine sehr gute Wahl gewesen, aber anscheinend zählt nur noch, wer sich am bereitwilligsten auszieht.
_ 
MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sash (28. August 2010)

megan war nicht schlecht, die passte eigentlich super. nur die wurde wohl immer zickiger usw..


----------



## keendeen (29. August 2010)

*gesucht*: geile freundin der hauptfigur in knappen klamotten in einem roboteractionfilm
*sie bringen mit*: "hervorragende schauspielerischen Leistungen"


----------



## boss3D (29. August 2010)

keendeen schrieb:


> *gesucht*: geile freundin der hauptfigur in knappen klamotten in einem roboteractionfilm
> *sie bringen mit*: "hervorragende schauspielerischen Leistungen"


Ich habe ja schon überaus passende Vorschläge gemacht. Vor allem Tabrett Bethell und Emily Foxler hätten sicher nichts gegen knappe Klamotten, solange es stilvoll bleibt ...   

An diese Rosie Huntington-Whiteley werde ich mich jedenfalls sicher nicht gewöhnen können.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sash (31. August 2010)

summer glau, sarah roemer... wobei ich sarah bevorzugen würde.


----------



## mixxed_up (1. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe ja schon überaus passende Vorschläge gemacht. Vor allem Tabrett Bethell und Emily Foxler hätten sicher nichts gegen knappe Klamotten, solange es stilvoll bleibt ...
> 
> An diese Rosie Huntington-Whiteley werde ich mich jedenfalls sicher nicht gewöhnen können.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Mensch, gib doch einfach zu dass du was zum beglupschen haben willst.
Wollen wir doch alle. Aber Megan Fox fehlt mir jetzt nicht wirklich. 

Und ich muss zugeben, dass ich Emma Watson heißer finde.


----------



## DM Design (2. September 2010)

Nun die Fox wird mir schon fehlen aber gegen die Watson hab ich auch nix


----------



## Sash (2. September 2010)

watson soll aber auch ne zicke sein..


----------



## V!PeR (2. September 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also die ersten beiden Teile waren ja schon pure "Hirn zu - Augen auf"-Filme, deswegen wird der dritte Teil wahrscheinlich auch nur ein anspruchsloses Mainstream-Leinwandexplosions-Machwerk sein - typische Bay/Bruckheimer-Produktionen halt, spezialisiert auf maximales Feuerwerk mit möglichst vielen Zuschauerködern bei minimalem Anspruch.



Also ich fand die beiden Teile voll geil...Solche Kommentare kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen und es scheinen ja noch paar Millionen geil zu finden,sonst würden die Filme ja nicht so erfolgreich sein


----------



## Mister HighSetting (2. September 2010)

Bay hat mal vor einiger Zeit gesagt das der 3 Teil nicht ganz so von Action "überflutet" werden soll sondern es mehr um die Personen geht (kann ich mir bei Bay zwar nicht vorstellen aber naja). Auserdem sollte im 3 Teil Michaela sterben.


----------



## mixxed_up (2. September 2010)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Bay hat mal vor einiger Zeit gesagt das der 3 Teil nicht ganz so von Action "überflutet" werden soll sondern es mehr um die Personen geht (kann ich mir bei Bay zwar nicht vorstellen aber naja). Auserdem sollte im 3 Teil Michaela sterben.




Ah endlich mal was interessantes. 
Vielleicht ist Megan ja deshalb abgehauen.


----------



## enterthephil (2. September 2010)

Ich hab hier mal was zum Film, was nicht in eure Diskussion passt.
Entschudigt die Störung 

Stroydetails:

Sam Witwicky ist mittlerweile erwachsen geworden, bleibt aber dennoch  ein  enger Verbündeter von Optimus Prime. In Transformers 3  wird außerdem  erforscht, welche Rolle die Transformers bei dem  Wettrüsten zwischen  der Sowjetunion und den USA  während des kalten Krieges gespielt haben.

Transformers  3 soll das ende der Trilogie sein, wobei Bay ein Reboot nicht  ausschliesst aber angeblich nicht mehr mit Bay, aber die "Bay Trilogie"  ist definitiv beendet.

Aber nochwas zur momentanen Situation. Heute war letzter Drehtag in Chicago, danach gehts weiter nach Moskau.

Außerdem soll der Kinostart in Dtl. einen Tag vor dem der USA liegen.
USA 1. Juli 2011

so far...


----------



## Painkiller (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Trailer ist online

Transformers: Dark of the Moon - Movie Trailers - iTunes


----------



## Wincenty (9. Dezember 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also die ersten beiden Teile waren ja schon pure "Hirn zu - Augen auf"-Filme, deswegen wird der dritte Teil wahrscheinlich auch nur ein anspruchsloses Mainstream-Leinwandexplosions-Machwerk sein - typische Bay/Bruckheimer-Produktionen halt, spezialisiert auf maximales Feuerwerk mit möglichst vielen Zuschauerködern bei minimalem Anspruch.



Soweit ich weiß waren Transformes doch eigentlich Comics/ Cartoons also daher für Kinder

Und es gibt in jedem ein Kind und wenn nicht, dann ist man tot

Ich schaue gerne Anspruchslose Filme aber auch umsomehr Anspruchsvolle auch wenn diese eher heute Rarität sind ist genauso wie beim Schach ich kenn viele die es können aber nur auf sehr niedrigem Niveau


----------



## Sash (19. Dezember 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H8bnKdf654&feature

YouTube - Transformers 3 Dark of the Moon Trailer - Official (HD)

^^juhu...


----------



## seth0487 (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich auch schon...


----------



## enterthephil (16. Mai 2011)

So, ich hol das Teil mal wieder aus der Versenkung. Was sagt ihr zum bisher gesehenen? Meine Meinung is ganz klar, Story is mir wumpe, bissl jefenfalls  aber die Effekte im Trailer, Teaser usw. Sind schon geil... Ich freum mich auf den Kinobesuch!!


----------



## facehugger (16. Mai 2011)

Also ich geh ins Kino, um unterhalten zu werden. Hauptsache es kracht ordentlich und die Augen gehen einem über Wenn der Film dann noch eine gute Story zu bieten hat, ist das ein Bonus. TF3 ist daher für mich Pflicht.

Gruß


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

Ich seh das genau so wie Face. Krach-Bumm muss einfach mal sein. Bei dem ganzen Schnulz der sonst im Kino läuft, ist das ne echte Wohltat für die Augen und Ohren.


----------



## enterthephil (16. Mai 2011)

So sehe ich das auch! Man wie das Hochhaus im Trailer zu bruch geht is schon aller erste Sahne, feinkost für die Augen 

EDIT 28.06.2011:

Na, wer geht morgen ins Kino? 

Ich habe Kartem für CineMen bekommen,...da gibts n bier gratis glaub ich ^^
Die kritiken sind ja wieder mal.....

Aber drauf geschissen. Effektfeuerwerk vom feinsten...Freu mich 

Und 11,90€ für ne Kinokarte sind ja günstig


----------



## Skywalker7001 (30. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute!
Wer hat  schon den Film angeschaut? Ich schau mir den erst  Morgen an, kann's  kaum noch erwarten.
Lohnt  es sich, den Film in 3D anzuschauen? Angeblich wurde bei Transformers 3 die gleiche 3D Technologie  wie  bei Avatar  eingesetzt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2011)

Jepp einfach mal entspannt zurücklehnen und den vielleicht auch etwas anspruchloseren Film geniessen. Die Reihe ist ja eher für Special Effects berühmt. Halt einfach mal Popcorn Kino


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2011)

Ich hab ihn gestern gesehen und find echt genial. Ist meiner Meinung nach noch etwas besser als die beiden anderen Teile. Besonders die Special Effects sind wieder vom allerfeinsten.


----------



## Skywalker7001 (30. Juni 2011)

Das  der genial ist, ist  eh klar, das muss er einfach sein!   
Ich frag  mich nur  ob 3D-Effekte wirklich gut  sind, die Filme die  bis  jetzt in "3D" rausgekommen sind, hatten   nur 1-2  3D-Effekte drin, also alles andere  als lohnenswert mit Ausnahme: Avatar  (hab ich leider nicht in 3D  gesehen)


----------



## Westfale_09 (30. Juni 2011)

Guck dir Fluch der Karibik an  Der ist geil.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. Juni 2011)

Bin heute auch da !


----------



## Skywalker7001 (30. Juni 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Guck dir Fluch der Karibik an  Der ist geil.


da kann man sicher  auf  3D  verzichten


----------



## ChaoZ (30. Juni 2011)

Im nächsten Kino (20km entfernt) gibt's natürlich wieder nur die 3D Vorstellung. Ich krieg's kotzen...


----------



## robbe (30. Juni 2011)

Skywalker7001 schrieb:


> Das  der genial ist, ist  eh klar, das muss er einfach sein!
> Ich frag  mich nur  ob 3D-Effekte wirklich gut  sind, die Filme die  bis  jetzt in "3D" rausgekommen sind, hatten   nur 1-2  3D-Effekte drin, also alles andere  als lohnenswert mit Ausnahme: Avatar  (hab ich leider nicht in 3D  gesehen)


 
Es ist auf jeden Fall recht viel 3D drin. Allerdings bin ich allgemein sowieso nicht so der 3D Fan, bloß gabs gestern Abend keine 2D Vorstellung mehr.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Juni 2011)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob es sich lohnt. Bisher waren die 3D Filme ja eher mies. Gucke den aber auch Morgen und muss mich demnach bald entscheiden.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Ich werd die nächsten Tage mal reingehen, mal sehen wie der ist


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juni 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Im nächsten Kino (20km entfernt) gibt's natürlich wieder nur die 3D Vorstellung. Ich krieg's kotzen...



Geht mir auch so. Ich wollte morgen in den Film rein, und jetzt wird der nur in 3D ausgestrahlt.


----------



## Skywalker7001 (30. Juni 2011)

ich gehe  ins  3D, dann bereue  ich zumindest nicht dass ich's  verpasst  hab wie  bei avatar   schlechter  als  2D  wirds ja auch nicht


----------



## Cleriker (1. Juli 2011)

Hast du zufällig Residenr Evil IV in 3D gesehen? Oh man war der schlecht.


----------



## enterthephil (1. Juli 2011)

Also ich muss sagen das dass 3D das beste bisher gesehen für mich war! Absolut gut! Allerdings reichts mit vorerst für 3D denn das einfach zu dunkel. Durch diese olle brille geht die farbbrillianz total verloren!

Zum film selbst kann ich als fan nur sagen, geil!!! Die effekte... Wahnsinn. Ich weiß wieso ich transformers so mag. Eine materialschlecht vom feinsten. Leider war der film wirklich etwas langatmig bis es richtig zur sache ging.

Das nehme ich aber gern in kauf und freue mich schon auf eine hoffentliche referenz bluray!!

P.s: da machen die in leipzig bei der premiere am mittwoch ne verlosung vorm film da der abend CineMen hieß. 1 Bier pro karte umsonst und eben die verlosung ... Wer ist unter den 3 gewinnern, ich natürlich  ... Und was gibts tolles in nem Männerfilm? Ne gutschein zum entwachsen. 1a ... Meine freundin hat sich gefreut -.-


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juli 2011)

Ich war gestern da , war echt nice


----------



## Painkiller (4. Juli 2011)

Ich war am WE auch drin! 

War absolut was für die Augen. Endlich mal wieder ein richtiger Krach-Bumm-Film mit tollen Effekten.


----------



## Knäcke (4. Juli 2011)

Das Wochenende wird mir auch mehr Klarheit verschaffen.

Nen Film in 3D habe ich sowieso noch nicht anschauen dürfen. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2011)

Ich werde wohl auf den BluRay warten müssen. Hoffentlich dauert dieser nicht allzu lange und kommt in einer Non-3D Version raus (was eigentlich sicher ist).


----------



## Bambusbar (4. Juli 2011)

Schönes Popcorn-Kino, n Schuss Patriotismus und geile Effekte.
Die weibliche Hauptrolle man auch getrost weglassen können ..aber das war in den anderen Teilen ja auch so.

Hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Ein paar Sachen waren zwar zu sehr "Over the top" (Hello@Gebäuderutschtour) und ansonsten mag ich auch keine krampfhaft lustigen Transformers.
Nice 2 have gesehen wars dennoch allemal.


----------



## Flotter Geist (5. Juli 2011)

> Schönes Popcorn-Kino, n Schuss Patriotismus und geile Effekte.



Sehr geiler Film,auf jeden Fall besser wie Teil 2.


----------



## arslanpower (5. Juli 2011)

ich habs leider noch nicht geguckt aber , werde es hoffentlich diese woche gucken


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Juli 2011)

T3 war der Hammer, leider wars der letzte teil.


----------



## enterthephil (5. Juli 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:
			
		

> T3 war der Hammer, leider wars der letzte teil.



Naja zumindestens von Bay, wenn man seinen Aussagen denn glauben soll/darf und muss. Finds au schade aber schaun wa mal was die jahre mit sich bringen


----------



## arherko (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde den Film,gut viel Action und der Dritte Teil,ist am besten ich habe die beiden Teile gesehen und muss sagen das der erste Teil und der Dritte Teil am besten ist.

Der zweite Teil ist nicht so gut.


----------



## BautznerSnef (5. Juli 2011)

Es gibt leider keine Hinweise für eine Fortsetzung. Nach den Credits kam keine Szene mehr.
Das einzigste was an T3 auszusetzen ist, das Patrick Dempsey eine fehlbesetzung ist. Der hat sowas von da nicht reingepasst, das geht gar nicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. Juli 2011)

Was hast du gegen McDreamy? 
Aber ja, meine Frau als Greys Anatomy Fan und ich als Leidender mussten auch deutlich schmunzeln


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

Es ging gut ab und deswegen gehe ich ja auch ins Kino Dazu endlich mal ein Film, bei dem 3D nicht aufgesetzt wirkte...(gut, Avatar konnte man auch anschaun) 9,50€ für eine Karte ist allerdings schon heftig und das am Kino-Dienstag

Gruß


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

facehugger schrieb:
			
		

> 9,50 für eine Karte ist allerdings schon heftig und das am Kino-Dienstag
> 
> Gruß



Bei uns kostets 12 Euro incl 3D und Überlänge Zuschläge


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

hab den film auch gestern angeschaut, fand den jetzt nicht so dolle. der erste teil ist immer noch das beste gewesen.


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist immer noch das beste gewesen.


Der erste Teil ist meist der Beste, weil man da noch nicht "geimpft" ist und unvoreingenommen ins Kino geht. Danach vergleicht man natürlich immer und sehr oft ziehen die Nachfolger den kürzeren...

Gruß


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

schon klar, aber nicht immer. bei bttf ist es anders


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> schon klar, aber nicht immer. bei bttf ist es anders


Deswegen sagte ich ja auch "sehr oft" und nicht immer Die meisten fanden/finden übrigens "The Empire strikes back" auch besser als "Star Wars - A new Hope"...

Gruß


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

oh, hab das "sehr oft" überlesen und das "immer" gesehen 
aber hier geht es um transformers 3, und meinung ist, daß der 1. teil besser war


----------



## facehugger (6. Juli 2011)

dj*viper schrieb:


> aber hier geht es um transformers 3, und meinung ist, daß der 1. teil besser war


Zum Glück ist deswegen ja auch alles Ansichtssache... Aber du hast Recht, zurück zum eigentlichen Thema!

Gruß


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (6. Juli 2011)

Kinotag... Ich gehe ohne große Erwartungen in den Film und will eigentlich nur viel Krach-Bumm sehen und am Ende... da muss ich sagen dass meine niedrigen Erwartungen doch noch deutlich unterboten wurden.
Über die Peinlichen Witze braucht man sich ja nicht groß aus zu lassen... Ich mags nicht aber darüber kann ich hinweg sehen. Negativhighlight waren wohl die schauspielerischen Leistungen und die Dialoge die man ihnen auf den Leib geschrieben hat. Dabei waren die Realdarsteller ja fast noch besser als die Wortgülle die die Roboter aufsagen mussten. 

Also kurz gesagt meine Meinung zum Film: Gute Special Effects an denen man sich schnell satt sieht umgeben von nem riesen Haufen Kacke.


----------



## Bu11et (6. Juli 2011)

Stimmt das eigentlich, dass der dritte Teil der letzte sein soll?


----------



## HAWX (6. Juli 2011)

Jap das stimmt


----------



## dj*viper (6. Juli 2011)

vllt kommt je ne neue reihe mit 3 teilen, so wie bei anderen filmen (zb  batman, star wars...)
noch weiss keiner was...


----------



## khepp242 (6. Juli 2011)

Hehe, Chicago am 21.7.2010, da hatten wir keine Ahnung für welchen Film das sein soll. Leider hab' ich nicht mehr Bilder.
Links konnte man ein wenig weiter an der Absperrung weiter gehen in eine Art Café. Ihr wollt gar nicht wissen wie voll's da war. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Juli 2011)

Endlich mal ein Film wo man nicht alle Popcorn und Chips fressen hört

Endlich richtiges 3d und durchgehende Spannung und Action pur, dazu noch eine höchst heisse Hauptdarstellerin

Klar war Teil 1 besser, das ist aber in jedem Film so, Harry P, Starwars, Crank, ....... ist halt weils neu ist..

Für den Denker -> Inception  zum entspannen -> Transformer 3


----------



## AeroX (6. Juli 2011)

Ich war gestern im 3D Kino in dem film und muss sagen das er mir gut. Gefällt aber natürlich sind die ersten beiden Teile besser waren einfach weils ein bisschen mehr spannung da war usw.. aber trotzdem gut empfehlenswerter film.
mfg


----------



## david430 (6. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Film wo man nicht alle Popcorn und Chips fressen hört
> 
> Endlich richtiges 3d und durchgehende Spannung und Action pur, dazu noch eine höchst heisse Hauptdarstellerin
> 
> ...


 

ich fand den 3d effekt nicht so besonders gut. allgemein fand ich den film auch etwas zu peinlich... die ganze geschichte um shia laboef etc. hätte ich einfach nicht gebraucht. ich hätte nicht wissen müssen, dass er keinen job hat, und dass er sich wie super man fühlt, weil er halt in den letzten teilen zufällig herumgedümpelt ist und zufällig das richtige auto gekauft hat. ehrlich gesagt, was hat der typ und die Fox und die neue wirklich beigetragen/ausgerichtet. die haben nur für peinliche szenen/dialoge gesorgt... für mich hätte das alles wegkommen können, und währenddessen die gesamte zeit schrotthaufenboxen stattfinden können. immer dieser versuch, in so einen film komik und abwechslung reinzubringen. das hat in hollywood mehr geschadet, als es genützt hat. siehe indiana jones 4 etc. etc. immer die nebensächlichen belanglosen geschichten. die kann man sich sparen!


----------



## watercooled (6. Juli 2011)

Der Film ist gut, keine Frage, aber völlig übertrieben!


----------



## iceman650 (7. Juli 2011)

Rosie Huntington Whiteley 
Wollts nur mal gesagt haben
Ansonsten war der Film nice, sehenswerter anspruchsloser Actionfilm.

Mfg, ice


----------



## enterthephil (7. Juli 2011)

Schaut mal was ich gefunden habe 
Klick

Alles zwar reine Spekulation, aber ne Fortsetzung ist meiner Meinung nach fast so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche

Zurück zum 3ten Teil:
Die Blu-ray wird wohl am 10.Nov veröffentlicht. Dann lass ich es Zuhause krachen und einige von euch sicher auch.

Habt ihr eigentlich mal drauf geachtet, ob die Twins im Film auftauchen? Bay hat doch so ne Andeutung gemacht. 
Wer sie sieht, dem gibt er 10.000$ oder so....


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Juli 2011)

Dein Link geht nicht.
Ne Fortsetzung wird's aber nicht von Bay geben.


----------



## facehugger (7. Juli 2011)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Ne Fortsetzung wird's aber nicht von Bay geben.


Das ist korrekt. Obs dann wohl nicht mehr so scheppert...

Gruß


----------



## david430 (7. Juli 2011)

dann ist wenigstens der unpassende shia laboef weg.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> ich fand den 3d effekt nicht so besonders gut. allgemein fand ich den film auch etwas zu peinlich... die ganze geschichte um shia laboef etc. hätte ich einfach nicht gebraucht. ich hätte nicht wissen müssen, dass er keinen job hat, und dass er sich wie super man fühlt, weil er halt in den letzten teilen zufällig herumgedümpelt ist und zufällig das richtige auto gekauft hat. ehrlich gesagt, was hat der typ und die Fox und die neue wirklich beigetragen/ausgerichtet. die haben nur für peinliche szenen/dialoge gesorgt... für mich hätte das alles wegkommen können, und währenddessen die gesamte zeit schrotthaufenboxen stattfinden können. immer dieser versuch, in so einen film komik und abwechslung reinzubringen. das hat in hollywood mehr geschadet, als es genützt hat. siehe indiana jones 4 etc. etc. immer die nebensächlichen belanglosen geschichten. die kann man sich sparen!



Naja, geschadet kann man nicht sagen, immerhin hast du auch dafür Geld bezahlt

Das ist halt einfach ein Action streifen ohne viel Sinn, da gehts nur um Unterhaltung, das bieten die Autos, Actionszenen, das sexy Girl und die Effekte allemal, aber ein guter Film ist das definitiv nicht! Für den Inhalt ging der shon fast zu lange, aber hatte genug Chips mit


----------



## david430 (7. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Naja, geschadet kann man nicht sagen, immerhin hast du auch dafür Geld bezahlt
> 
> Das ist halt einfach ein Action streifen ohne viel Sinn, da gehts nur um Unterhaltung, das bieten die Autos, Actionszenen, das sexy Girl und die Effekte allemal, aber ein guter Film ist das definitiv nicht! Für den Inhalt ging der shon fast zu lange, aber hatte genug Chips mit


 
ja, den besucherzahlen hats sicher nicht geschadet, aber dem film ansich.^^

und über die schönheit der dame ließe sich auch streiten. da hätte es bessere alternativen gegeben. Dass der Ferrari F458 aber so oft eingeblendet wurde hat da noch einiges rausgerissen. 

ich esse schon seit ewigkeiten nix mehr im kino. trinken schon mal gar nicht.  dann muss man nur unnützerweise auf die toilette^^ und verpasst dann auch noch teile, wobei das bei transformers sicher nicht so schlimm gewesen wäre, wie in der mitte von inception aufs klo zu gehen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2011)

Gehe nächste Woche mit 1-2 Kollegen in den Film. Freue mich richtig.

Der TRailer alleine hat mich schon weggebombt!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Juli 2011)

Ich fand alle drei Teile zwar ok, aber die technische Umsetzung von Transformers ist absoluter Mist. Die sehen alle total "unrealistisch" aus; sie würden nie im Leben sich in Autos und sonstige Technik zusammen falten können. Und damit man das nicht gleich sieht, sieht man immer entweder nur einen kleinen Fragment vom Roboter sich transformieren oder es geht blitzschnell, sodass man nicht erkennen kann, dass es eine Mogelpackung ist. Wer sich noch an die "echten" Zeichentrick-Transformers errinert, weiß wie die Teile ausehen müssen. Da sah der Transformer aus der Citroën-Werbung 1000x echter aus.


----------



## enterthephil (8. Juli 2011)

Das isn Film in dem Roboter aus dem Weltall kommen, die mit Hilfe der Sonne ihren Planeten mit Energie versorgen wollen und Weltallbrücken besitzen um Planeten von einem Universum ins nächste zu transportieren und du sprichst von unrealistischen Transformationen .... Was läuft da wohl quer?

Ich denke wenn du Realismus sehen wolltest dann hättest du den Film meiden sollen.
Der ganze Film is nicht realistisch, aber das ist auch garnicht die Absicht dahinter.

Da hätteste ja auch 157min Citroen Werbung schaun können...

Hier nochmal der Link, welcher gestern nicht funktionierte.
http://www.filmstarts.de/nachrichten/18471360.html


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> ja, den besucherzahlen hats sicher nicht geschadet, aber dem film ansich.^^
> 
> und über die schönheit der dame ließe sich auch streiten. da hätte es bessere alternativen gegeben. Dass der Ferrari F458 aber so oft eingeblendet wurde hat da noch einiges rausgerissen.
> 
> ich esse schon seit ewigkeiten nix mehr im kino. trinken schon mal gar nicht.  dann muss man nur unnützerweise auf die toilette^^ und verpasst dann auch noch teile, wobei das bei transformers sicher nicht so schlimm gewesen wäre, wie in der mitte von inception aufs klo zu gehen.


 
Bei Inception reicht ein Wimpernschlag und man hat den Faden verloren, einer meiner Lieblingsfilme, danach gings mir echt gut, nur ein bisschen verwirrt


----------



## Bambusbar (8. Juli 2011)

Inception war auch ne ziemlich coole Nummer 

Das mit den Transformationnen hat mich nicht sonderlich gestört.
Dafür so manche Logiklücke wo man sich denkt "Uh, WTF? Oo" (der Angriff auf die Stadt z.b. und das sich die SpecOps wirklich von ner Brücke aufhalten lassen .. lol ^^) , die Frau war auch nicht sonderlich toll, wenn ich ehrlich bin ..und dieser erzwungene Humor.

Aber trotzdem bereue ich es nicht, ihn gesehen zu haben.
N Bay Film halt


----------



## david430 (8. Juli 2011)

ich hab mir mal bei imbd die bewertungen durchgelesen. wie viele logische fehler da doch drin waren, ist mir da richtig aufgefallen.^^ mir sind im film auch einige aufgefallen, aber der hat da wirklich richtig gut aufgepasst.^^ finde leider keinen link, aber da waren schon einige drin. wie z.b. an der stelle, an der optimus prime sentinal diesen gesundheitsstab geben möchte, sentinal aber ablehnt, weil prime der nächste obermulluf sein soll. nur kurz danach merkt man davon nix mehr.^^ da hat wohl jemand relativ wenig zeit zum drehbuchschreiben bekommen 

und dann die stelle, an der alles explodiert, diese rosi w.... irgendwas^^ dann wie versteinert da steht, und blöd glotzt. hat mich irgendwie an ne alte folge von power rangers erinnert, wenn se nen gegner fertig machen, die sich umdrehen und der gegner dann explodiert 

aber die nachricht, dass jason statham die rolle von boef übernimmt, erfreut mich doch. ich finde, der boef hat mit seiner familie und dem ganzen umfeld, die transformers ins lächerliche gezogen. dass jason das wiederholt, glaube ich nicht.^^


----------



## mixxed_up (8. Juli 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> ich hab mir mal bei imbd die bewertungen durchgelesen. wie viele logische fehler da doch drin waren, ist mir da richtig aufgefallen.^^ mir sind im film auch einige aufgefallen, aber der hat da wirklich richtig gut aufgepasst.^^ finde leider keinen link, aber da waren schon einige drin. wie z.b. an der stelle, an der optimus prime sentinal diesen gesundheitsstab geben möchte, sentinal aber ablehnt, weil prime der nächste obermulluf sein soll. nur kurz danach merkt man davon nix mehr.^^ da hat wohl jemand relativ wenig zeit zum drehbuchschreiben bekommen
> 
> und dann die stelle, an der alles explodiert, diese rosi w.... irgendwas^^ dann wie versteinert da steht, und blöd glotzt. hat mich irgendwie an ne alte folge von power rangers erinnert, wenn se nen gegner fertig machen, die sich umdrehen und der gegner dann explodiert
> 
> aber die nachricht, dass jason statham die rolle von boef übernimmt, erfreut mich doch. ich finde, der boef hat mit seiner familie und dem ganzen umfeld, die transformers ins lächerliche gezogen. dass jason das wiederholt, glaube ich nicht.^^



Und noch viel mysteriöser und wichtiger ist die Frage, wie kann dich das mit Jason Statham freuen, wenn das nur ein (sehr lächerliches) Gerücht ist? Jason Statham würde mal sowas von gar nicht in Transformers passen, das geht gar nicht!


----------



## david430 (8. Juli 2011)

das denkste ja nur, weil shia la boef in den vorigen mitgespielt hat. 

statham könnte die reihe wiederbeleben. ich meine die stories haben das transformers universum ja noch lange nicht abgedeckt. ich für meine person hab nie den shia laboef gebraucht. produktiver nutzen tangiert die 0


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

Jason Statham ist für mich eh der größte Lappen überhaupt 
Mehr als Bumm-Zisch-Peng hab ich von dem noch nicht gesehen...

Mfg, ice


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

enterthephil schrieb:


> Das isn Film in dem Roboter aus dem Weltall kommen, die mit Hilfe der Sonne ihren Planeten mit Energie versorgen wollen und Weltallbrücken besitzen um Planeten von einem Universum ins nächste zu transportieren und du sprichst von unrealistischen Transformationen .... Was läuft da wohl quer?


 
Ich sagte nicht unrealistisch, sondern "unrealistisch".

Weißt du eigentlich wo der Unterschied zwischen Science-Fiction und Märchen ist? Denk mal darüber nach, dann weißt du was ich mit "unrealistisch" meine. Schließlich soll Transformers ein Sci-Fi-Film sein und kein Märchen.


----------



## Star_KillA (11. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht unrealistisch, sondern "unrealistisch".
> 
> Weißt du eigentlich wo der Unterschied zwischen Science-Fiction und Märchen ist? Denk mal darüber nach, dann weißt du was ich mit "unrealistisch" meine. Schließlich soll Transformers ein Sci-Fi-Film sein und kein Märchen.


 Er meint das man sich nicht von einem Auto in ein Roboter verwandeln kann. Ein Auto hat ein Motor und daraus wird ein Raketenwerfer ?! Das meint er. ( Also du )


----------



## SaPass (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem Film: Wie viel Linkin Park - Musik ist dann drin?
Transformer 1 und 2 waren die erste hirnlosen Actionfilme, die mir gefallen haben. Vielleichts lag an der Musik, Linkin Park habe ich auch sehr gemocht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (15. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich nur das Iridescent, bloß mehrmals in verschiedenen Versionen.


----------



## PEG96 (15. Juli 2011)

Un den älteren war noch New divide drin.


----------



## ngo (15. Juli 2011)

Man kann sich auch wirklich über jeden Scheiß aufregen heutzutage. Echt unglaublich.

Wenn ihr tiefgehende Story und schauspielerische Leistungen à la Denzel Washington o.Ä. sehen wollt, dann geht auch in die entsprechenden Filme und redet hier den Film nicht schlecht, der für nichts dergleichen wirbt.
In Transformers ging es bisher IMMER um Special-Effects, Ami - Patriotismus, schöne Frauen und einfachen Humor. Nichts anderes wurde in diesem Film gezeigt.

Wäre fast nicht in den Film reingegangen, weil ich mir Kritiken von so Möchtegern-Intellektuellen durchgelesen habe, die sich wohl geistig unterfordert fühlten, weil sie nach dem Film nicht Stunden lang über die Intentionen des Autors diskutieren konnten und keine Botschaft in dem Film steckte.

Es ist einfach ein verschissener Film, der den Zuschauer unterhalten soll. Wohl unter dem Niveau vieler. 

Musste sehr oft und herzhaft Lachen und fand den Film technisch richtig gut umgesetzt. In meinen Augen der beste Teil der Trilogie und der Film, der mir dieses Jahr am meisten Spaß bereitet hat. Steinigt mich dafür.


----------



## SaPass (15. Juli 2011)

ngo schrieb:


> Musste sehr oft und herzhaft Lachen und fand den Film technisch richtig gut umgesetzt. In meinen Augen der beste Teil der Trilogie und der Film, der mir dieses Jahr am meisten Spaß bereitet hat. Steinigt mich dafür.


Das ist doch genau der Grund, weswegen man sich den Film ansieht. Die schlechten Rezensionen kommen doch fast nur von Leuten, die falsche Erwartungen hatten.
Ich werde ihn mir auch noch ansehen. Irgendwann. Spätestens auf Blue Ray.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn die einfach nur grausam schlechten Dialoge weniger geworden sind, würde ich ihn mir ja fast angucken.


----------



## AeroX (20. Juli 2011)

Zitat von ngo
Musste sehr oft und herzhaft Lachen und fand den Film technisch richtig gut umgesetzt. In meinen Augen der beste Teil der Trilogie und der Film, der mir dieses Jahr am meisten Spaß bereitet hat. Steinigt mich dafür.

Recht haste  ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## ich558 (25. Juli 2011)

Kann da ebenfalls zustimmen. Ein echt toller Film mit doch einigen Lachern  Nur hätte man die letzten 45min eher auf 15min kürzen sollen da es dann doch etwas zu lange dauerte aber er war jeden Cent wert


----------



## kinglsey (31. Juli 2011)

ich558 schrieb:


> Kann da ebenfalls zustimmen. Ein echt toller Film mit doch einigen Lachern  Nur hätte man die letzten 45min eher auf 15min kürzen sollen da es dann doch etwas zu lange dauerte aber er war jeden Cent wert


 

Jopp dem muss ich zustimmen...das einzige was mich gestört hat war die neue Freundin  fand Megan Fox geiler


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2011)

kingsley schrieb:
			
		

> was mich gestört hat war die neue Freundin  fand Megan Fox geiler


Er hat Jehova gesagt. Spalter! 

Mfg, ice


----------



## NFSC (4. August 2011)

nabend, weiß zufällig einer wie das lied bei ca. 1 std. 30min heißt? da wo sie nach chicago fahren? wäre sau nice.


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2011)

NFSC schrieb:


> nabend, weiß zufällig einer wie das lied bei ca. 1 std. 30min heißt? da wo sie nach chicago fahren? wäre sau nice.



Meinst du das hier? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpt7RJUGpdE


----------



## SaPass (5. August 2011)

Wenn es das nicht ist, sollte es hier zu finden sein:
Transformers: Dark Of The Moon - The Album: Transformers: Dark of the Moon: Amazon.de: MP3-Downloads


----------

